# 750+ DIY including self tune with Cobb.



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

paulmc said:


> Was not sure whether to start a new project or not but thought what the heck. If nothing else its a good place to keep all the info.
> 
> I did the last one 4 or 5 years ago on a 2009. This time I have a 2018 to play with.
> 
> ...


I'd be reluctant to use a main dealer unless I had a GTR service plan and certainly wouldn't after year 3 as they are so expensive compared to the quality independents. You get a better courtesy car though ... Some of the dealer's seem to have trouble keeping their master technicians.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I apologise. I did reply but edited the post moving it.

My car wont ever see main dealer under my ownership. From what I have seen and read. Load of over priced muppets.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

moved to R35 project thread

sorry, my mistake posted in wrong section


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

paulmc said:


> moved to R35 project thread
> 
> sorry, my mistake posted in wrong section


Not too worry all moved for you


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks I made a backside of that


----------

